# hiya



## HinkyPunk (Apr 21, 2013)

hello, my name is Hannah. i've joined the forum to ask for help for one of my poorly mice, and will be shortly making a topic in the health section of the forum regarding this, if any one could take a look and offer some advice I'd be grateful. 

I have a number of pets and recently got my first pair of fancy mice after the loss of the last of my zebra mouse colony. Other then mice i have: degus, rats, hamsters, and ferrets, as well as a tank of tropical fish. I'll make sure to post photos of them all soon!


----------



## blackbirdmice (Oct 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! I am also a Hannah 
I hope your mouse gets better.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Someone else in Cheshire! 

Hey, welcome to the forum~


----------



## HinkyPunk (Apr 21, 2013)

thank you :mrgreen:



> Welcome to the forum! I am also a Hannah
> I hope your mouse gets better.


yay for Hannah's!

i hope she's ok too, although she really has me stumped as to what's wrong with her :?



> Someone else in Cheshire!
> 
> Hey, welcome to the forum~


hello in Northwich :thumbuo not far from you at all


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

> hello in Northwich :thumbuo not far from you at all


Ooh, now I'm curious!

I'm not very well versed in mice sicknesses myself, but there's some very knowledgeable people here that can hopefully help you out.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## HinkyPunk (Apr 21, 2013)

> Ooh, now I'm curious!
> 
> I'm not very well versed in mice sicknesses myself, but there's some very knowledgeable people here that can hopefully help you out.


Currently living in Winsford at the moment. 

I have put a photo up in the health section for folks on here to help find out what's up with her.



> Welcome


thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

=O Really not far, then!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

